# Killifish Eggs



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

How do you know if a killifish egg is going to hatch or is not going to hatch (specifically Aphyosemion australe)?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

thename123 said:


> How do you know if a killifish egg is going to hatch or is not going to hatch (specifically Aphyosemion australe)?


Good eggs are clear and pale yellow to amber in color. As the embryo develops, you can see it growing. When it's ready to hatch, the embryo will have used up almost all its yolk sac and will fill the egg. IIRC, this takes about 2 weeks for A.australe. Unlike most other common aquarium fish, which hatch into wrigglers that still have a big yolk sac and can't swim, killifish hatch able to swim and are ready to start eating within hours.

Infertile or dead eggs will turn opaque and develop fungus.


----------

